# Navigieren auf der Seite - URL bleibt gleich?



## JanMan (29. Mai 2003)

*Was möchte ich:*

Ich möchte, dass die URL in der Adressleiste immer gleich bleibt. Ich habe eine Index, die nichts weiter enthält als das Grundlayout und einen Preloader der Seite selbst. Die Seite ist recht Grafiklastig.

Wenn ich nun von diesem Preloader auf die eigentliche Seite komme (start.php) dann soll in der Adressleiste trotzdem Hxxp://www.url.de stehen bleiben.

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine.


*Was weiss ich:*

Das Stichwort Frame sollte eigentlich schon eine Menge sagen. Ich weiss auch, wie ich es auf einer einzelnen Seite mache. Wie jedoch wenn der Preloader hinter Hxxp://www.url.de steckt. Wird nun nach dem Vorladen auf die start.php weiter geleitet, soll ja trotzdem noch Hxxp://www.url.de in der Adressleiste stehen.

Wenn im Endeffekt start.php dann hinter der Domain steht, ist auch nicht weiter wild ... nur weiter runter soll es halt nicht gehen.


*Wie könnt Ihr mir helfen:*

Wie genau muss ich das realisieren? Muss das Frame auf der index.html (Preloader) sein oder erst bei der start.php zum Einsatz kommen? Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet. GGF. geeignete Links zu Tutorials bzw. hier den Code reinschreiben (wäre mir am liebsten)


*Nicht bös sein:*

Oft liest man - und das zurecht, dass Fragen schon tausend mal gestellt wurden. Aber keine Angst ... ich habe die Suchfunktion genutzt.


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. Mai 2003)

Am besten direkt in der index.html ein Frameset festlegen was nur aus einem Frame besteht.


----------



## JanMan (29. Mai 2003)

hmmm bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin.

Der wenn der Preloader durch ist, wechselt die Adresse auf hxxP://www.url/start.php ... und dann halt immer das auf was verlinkt wird.

Oder muss das Frame auf die Start.php?

könntest mir mal bitte den code hier posten? Wäre klasse!


----------



## fragemann (29. Mai 2003)

das ist ne gute Frage, bin ich auch mal gespannt.

Vor allem wenn man die Page ohne Frames hat, würde es mich interessieren.
Mich nervt es auch, dass jedesmal der komplette Pfad in der URL angezeigt wird.


----------



## Fabian H (29. Mai 2003)

Hab mal dieses Tutorial dazu geschrieben.
hth


----------



## JanMan (30. Mai 2003)

Super - das hat geklappt!


----------



## urbeck (23. Juni 2003)

Klasse, da kann man sich die umständlichen Einstellungen beim Provider sparen...


----------

